

Ask HN: International Banking - thangalin

Questions for Canadians working in the United States:<p>1. What financial institutions do you recommend?<p>2. How do you reduce transfer fees?<p>3. What are your thoughts and experiences with international banking?<p>The company that pays me provides direct deposit to US banks, exclusively. Using the Bank of America was a mistake (wire transfers are nearly impossible for a Canadian citizen).<p>Even with PayPal horror stories in mind, I was thinking about using PayPal to aid in the transfers. Knowing other viable options would be great.<p>Thank you!
======
mattm
Hi thangalin!

I live in Canada but have a business and personal US bank account in the US
with Harris Bank (owned by the Bank of Montreal). You can set it all up by
mail. I've never even visited the branch.
[http://www4.harrisbank.com/personal/0,4458,359877_390942,00....](http://www4.harrisbank.com/personal/0,4458,359877_390942,00.html)

To transfer money between my US and Canadian accounts to use at home, I use
<http://www.xe.com/fx>

It's free to setup and between Canada and the US, you transfer at no cost by
choosing the EFT/ACH options.

------
NonEUCitizen
Try HSBC...

